# Big Brake Kits for Sentra



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I found a site that makes a BBK for the Sentra's. This are for the people that are looking for more stopping power then the NX2000 Upgrade. I E-mailed them for a price and this is what I got.

The SE-R kits are:

$675 for standard 11" rotor, 4 piston 

$775 for HD 11" rotor, 4 piston 

$850 for standard 2 piece 11" rotor, 4 piston

$875 for HD 2 piece 11" rotor, 4 piston

$860 for 11.75", standard 4 piston caliper

$975 for 11.75", HD 4 piston caliper


http://www.fastbrakes.com/main.htm

http://www.fastbrakes.com/images/kits/Sentra11.jpg


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

interesting...

Add a few more $$$s on the AD22VF upgrade kit and I can get bigger kit? I want to know how good (quality) those are. I've seen the big brake upgrade kit on Mike's SCC Project 200SX SE-R, (that's what I want if I can afford) but I thought that kit was way more expensive than them... Anybody have this kit on the car?


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *interesting...
> 
> Add a few more $$$s on the AD22VF upgrade kit and I can get bigger kit? I want to know how good (quality) those are. I've seen the big brake upgrade kit on Mike's SCC Project 200SX SE-R, (that's what I want if I can afford) but I thought that kit was way more expensive than them... Anybody have this kit on the car? *


I don't know about Quality of the system I will E-mail them and Ask them about that. I will get that Kit if I make it to Turbo charging my engine.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

We are checking into these systems in the next couple of weeks...the company is a local one here in AZ...will let you know


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

We are meeting the PR/Sales guy there on the 11th to test fit and check out the kits for the B14 and B15's. We'll let you guys know whats up.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I would really love to know how good they are. and is really *4* piston Wilwood Calipers?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *We are meeting the PR/Sales guy there on the 11th to test fit and check out the kits for the B14 and B15's. We'll let you guys know whats up. *


That's sounds great. I'm looking forward to see the good results. I was just planning to get my brake system upgraded too.. If I get the good news, I am going to do this set up!!


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Can we use the Same master Cylinder?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

sorry, wrong thread..yes, you "should" still be able to use the same master cylinder, you may experience a spongy pedal, but that is why we are going to meet with them


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, don't mind me.. I lost myself.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

The Fastbrakes kit is nearly identical to the SMC brakes used on my 200SX and Classic. Unfortunatly SMC is no longer in business because Steve Christensen went back to work for Nissan Motorsports to help support the upcoming Nismo program.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *Can we use the Same master Cylinder? *



No you need to use the U13 Altima MC, from a 93-97 Altima for those 4 piston bigger brakes.

The piston is 15/16 vs the stock 7/8" which will give you a much firmer pedal with the 4 piston calipers.

Mike


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

That is what I tought... My friend told me that we an use the Altama MC... Well, I hope that the testing goes well cause i want them.. And isn't it MUCH cheaper then the SMC version?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *I would really love to know how good they are. and is really 4 piston Wilwood Calipers? *


They are unbeliveable. At Streets of Willow raceway which is very hard on brakes, my car gets absolutly no fade even with soft, semi-metalic brake pads.

Mike


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

So this should work for a B13 too right?


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

As long you get bigger Rims.. I dont see why not.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

I have the Fastbrakes kit on my car... they make a big difference. I think your kits use Dynalite 4 pistons, though. You just have to pay more attention to them because they don't use outer dust boots.

Wouldn't it be cheaper to go to the junkyard and get 4th Gen Maxima calipers/rotors? My stock were 11" rotors... Should be more than enough for your lighter cars. I think most Nissan FWD bolt on without much problems... though I haven't personally done this swap.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chunger said:


> *I have the Fastbrakes kit on my car... they make a big difference. I think your kits use Dynalite 4 pistons, though. You just have to pay more attention to them because they don't use outer dust boots.
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to go to the junkyard and get 4th Gen Maxima calipers/rotors? My stock were 11" rotors... Should be more than enough for your lighter cars. I think most Nissan FWD bolt on without much problems... though I haven't personally done this swap. *


Caliper offset and bolt center to center are wrong as is the rotor bolt pattern.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> *So this should work for a B13 too right? *


Yes!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> Yes! *


Damnnit, there are way too many tempting mods out there that I want and would automatically take me out of STS! It's good to know though cause once I get my cage in the next month or two I'll certainly need them for track use.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, you should get way better stopping power then the NX Upgrade.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

keep us posted on the b15 applications


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Brembo has beautiful brake kit for B15s. oh, but they are very $$$...


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Ok, so someone asked if this would fit the b13... Well, was that just the SR20 or would that also fit the GA16? Or is there even a difference between the two?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

TheNatrix said:


> *Ok, so someone asked if this would fit the b13... Well, was that just the SR20 or would that also fit the GA16? Or is there even a difference between the two? *


The brembos won't fit they are way too big, only B15.

mIKE


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

What if you get bigger rims?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

any slotted application for the b13? i prefer slotted or drilled then just plan solid.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*fastbrakes*

We will have a lot more info on Fastbrakes in the coming month as we install kits on both Project SE-R Turbo and Project 200SX 

Check this months NPM for a little info...

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com

Michael


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *What if you get bigger rims? *


No they stick out way too much for almost all rims, except for maybe some crazy spoke 17 or 18 inch rims.

Mike


----------



## nismo91 (May 1, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I was part of the initial group buy for Fastbrakes Someone had installed their 11" kit and posted the pic.

Before









After









I have bought the 11" Heavy Duty Slotted rotor. I was told that I didn't have to change the MC. The owner of the picture posted above did not have to replace his MC. You just need to properly bed the rotor, I was told, and it would be fine. The brake pedal will be firm.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Disc Brake Conversions*

i am wondering what do i need to do for a all disc brake conversion. I have drums on the rear and disc in the back. I want to do a full out Big brake conversions but they dont make nothing. is it possible to convert the braking system of the 95 200 SX brake system into a 95 Nissan Sentra GXE 4 -door.?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

try www.fastbrakes.com for big brakes. An SE-R or SE rear end will convert you over to rear discs.

Mike


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Also Fastbrakes now has 1991-1999 Sentra, 200SX, etc rear upgraded rotors now available...so if your going to go big all around, why not get bigger rotors for the rear as well (after you do the disc conversion). Just a thought.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know that i want the brembo big brake systems for the 200 SX but they cost a fortune. i saw the cost over 2000 bux w/out shipping. and also where can i get the 200 SX disc rear conversion installed cuz i dont know how.


----------



## nismo91 (May 1, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *"Friends Don't Let Friends Drive Stock" *



Funny! I like that quote.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I don't even remember where I got it. But I liked it so...


----------

